# Location of through floor rough-in for toilet supply



## madstat (May 16, 2012)

I've searched everywhere and can only find rough-in specs for through wall installation of toilet supply. What is typical rough-in location for a through the floor toilet supply?

madstat


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

12" from the wall


----------



## madstat (May 16, 2012)

danpik said:


> 12" from the wall


I was looking for the supply line not the drain line, obviously 12" from the wall won't work for the supply but is standard for the drain. The wall behind my toilet is an exterior wall and to protect the supply line from frost I want to run it through the floor rather than the wall.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

6" to the left of the flange and far enough from finished wall to fit the trim ring on the supply

Sent from my DROID2 using DIY Chatroom


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

as eplumber said 6"to left 2-4" from back wall..:yes:


----------

